# help me decide!



## copper (Mar 1, 2014)

in getting this new saddle made I cant' quiet decide--the skirting liner-- sheepskin, felt or synthetic. so far I haven't seen a big reason to get the pricer option, since I use very good pads. the synth. is standard and the other 2 bump up my cost. 

if it won't matter, as many makers seem to claim via google searching, i'd keep my extra $$ for the new breast collar i need as well. seems the biggest idea with using a good pad is that the liner simply gives 'grip' to keep the pad in place. which makes pretty good sense to me.

and i'll need a new endurance sized pad. 

I've loved my 5 star pads for western and just got a new one. but it will be far too oversized for my new saddle, which is endurance type. any reason so many use those insert/foam pads instead of tried n true wool felt? 

and, cinches--roper style or straight? i'm going to use mohair but what type? 

thank you


----------

